# Canon 5D3 sensor overheats in video



## craiglove (Nov 23, 2016)

I can maybe get 10-15 minutes of video recording before my camera shuts down. I shoot mostly live music and do turn the camera off briefly between songs. I also use a 80D and 70D and have no issues there at all but I can see a quality difference with the 5D3. Are all copies having this problem? It is very frustrating to have to change bodies in the middle of a show. i have another friend who has no problems at all.

When I bought the new about three years ago it came with a bad sensor. There were lines all across the image. Canon replaced it but once I started shooting video it has just been endless problems.

Any thoughts here? Thanks in advance, Craig


----------

